# Need a new wheel brush



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

I need to replace my Megs wheel brush as the handle has come loose and bristles are flat. I need a brush which will last (unlike the Megs!) will reach to the back of the alloys and can get into a 1" gap between spokes- is ther one brush which will fit the bill or do I need to buy 2?

Also, thought I came across a post from one of the traders giving free postage on Viken brushes, but can't find it now (anyone know??)


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a Zt with 18 inch Hairpins and use one of these Vikan Brush 
Reaches the back of the wheel and seems hardwareing so far :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Vikan Soft wheel brushe are the ones you need


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kai Herb said:


> I have a Zt with 18 inch Hairpins and use one of these Vikan brush
> Reaches the back of the wheel and seems hardwareing so far :thumb:


ebay detailing ad's aren't allowed


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I was planning on getting the ez brush but these vikans seem to be very well priced.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I was planning on getting the ez brush but these vikans seem to be very well priced.


the ez brush is very good imo, ideal for multi spoke wheels:










i'm thinking of a vikan brush as well though..


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

i've got an ez brush (something like the blue one, only in red, saying daytona on the pakkage)

a vikan with a large handle, for the archers, tire thread

a vikan with a small hande for the face of the wheel / tire

works great for me, and the vikan's are really good vallue


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

EZ looks great and i want one but the price tag :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

it's worth it!

it's got memorex nylon hairs, so if you go really rough, you just put it in a bucket with warm water..

wait couple of minutes, and it come's out like new!!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Kai Herb said:


> I have a Zt with 18 inch Hairpins and use one of these Vikan brush
> 
> Reaches the back of the wheel and seems hardwareing so far :thumb:


That looks a nice quality brush. :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

The two piece vikan brush is much better

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Alloy_Wheel_Cleaning_Brush_Kit_1.html


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> EZ looks great and i want one but the price tag :doublesho:doublesho


t'is worth it imo, comes out like new after a quick rinse too


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

we got told at swissvax other day that the ez brush good as it is will not out last the vikan the handle is not as strong which bends you just after watch end of the vikan.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

chrisc said:


> we got told at swissvax other day that the ez brush good as it is will not out last the vikan the handle is not as strong which bends you just after watch end of the vikan.


mate - can you translate for me - I can't understand what you're trying to say.

thanks.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i picked up one of these from polished bliss a few weeks ago as i have a tendency to bend the metal ones and even if coated in plastic they break eventually and at this price if it breaks your not to bothered http://polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/melody-wheel-back-brush-wheels.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

ivor said:


> i picked up one of these from polished bliss a few weeks ago as i have a tendency to bend the metal ones and even if coated in plastic they break eventually and at this price if it breaks your not to bothered http://polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/melody-wheel-back-brush-wheels.html


Its a bog brush :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Exactly, I paid 30p in tescos for one similar a few weeks ago.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Its a bog brush :lol:





EastUpperGooner said:


> Exactly, I paid 30p in tescos for one similar a few weeks ago.


beat me to it.......lol


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

EZ brush here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

I've got a ez brush atm but gone through 3 this year and they've all snapped. a good brush though but don't last that long.

Might give that vikan brush a go next.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Either the EZ or Vikan Wheel Rim brush will do it nicely, personally I'd get both 
Have you got a pic of the wheels? Cos one may suit your wheels better than the other!


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

I got both, the ez and a vikan brush, i love my EZ brush but the vikan's are going to last longer.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Have anyone tested this?


----------



## Nuggs (Dec 14, 2009)

Out of interest, any tips on keeping brushes in top condition? Mine always turn black and manky after a few months....


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just rinse well after you have used them, maybe some soapy warm water if they are really dirty.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

and dont do what I did with the megs wheel - leave it in a bucker of water until the morning - it went rusty..... 

anyway - my EZ brush has just arrived, it's great, but I can see its a bit weak at the handle - I think it will be alright as long as you're not too rough.

cheers.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

aron147 said:


> it's worth it!
> 
> it's got memorex nylon hairs, so if you go really rough, you just put it in a bucket with warm water..
> 
> wait couple of minutes, and it come's out like new!!


+1 to that mine is nearly a year old and still going strong 

I am going to have to get a new one in the new year as the rubber end cap has gone walkies!


----------



## alanstead (Dec 5, 2009)

I've got the EZ brush, and am very happy with it so far. Seems to keep its shape, reachs everywhere in the wheel and importantly, cleans the wheel well! The only niggle is the strength near the handle, its a bit weak, but take your time with it and be careful and I doubt you'd have probs with it. Nick_muck, try a bit of self emalgamating tape on the mising end, or maybe some heat shrink tubing if you have some, save you some cash.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks the EZ is a big waste of money?
You simply cannot put any pressure on it to "scrub" at dirt as it just flexes and gives way too easily. It also just flicks product all over the place - careful of your eyes!
For the money it really is quite a poorly put together product and would put it in my top three most over rated or disappointing products


----------



## alanstead (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Chris_R, what would you recommend instead. I do agree the EZ is a bit flimsy, but used with a decent wheel cleaner, and the fact I clean my wheels constantly, I havent had issues with having to scrub at the wheel to get the grub off! But am still interested in what your using.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alanstead said:


> Hey Chris_R, what would you recommend instead. I do agree the EZ is a bit flimsy, but used with a decent wheel cleaner, and the fact I clean my wheels constantly, I havent had issues with having to scrub at the wheel to get the grub off! But am still interested in what your using.


you won't need to scrub/use a wheel cleaner if the wheels are protected. shampoo will be all thats needed


----------



## alanstead (Dec 5, 2009)

Ye I know, thats what I said in my post! Quote "and the fact I clean my wheels constantly, I havent had issues with having to scrub at the wheel". Shampoo does take the brake dust off, but it comes off with ease with Bilberry! If I'm snow foaming the car I will first spray on wheel cleaner, then the brake dust generally just comes off with the pressure washer and I dont even need to touch them with the brush. biggest problem I have up here is because I'm right next to the atlantic, the air is very damp and full of salt, and this makes the brake dust stick much worse than it does in a drier enviroment. Anyway, off topic now!!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I work as a technical salesperson for a specialist printer and I beleive that I've got the answer to our problems.

at work we use a 60mic matt or gloss pp laminate with a glue know as VM removeable.

the VM stands for vehicle marking as it specifically designed for cars and the like.

I'm going to trial lining the rim, to see how it fairs. I want to run it for the winter.

should be interesting imo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alanstead said:


> Ye I know, thats what I said in my post! Quote "and the fact I clean my wheels constantly, I havent had issues with having to scrub at the wheel". Shampoo does take the brake dust off, but it comes off with ease with Bilberry! If I'm snow foaming the car I will first spray on wheel cleaner, then the brake dust generally just comes off with the pressure washer and I dont even need to touch them with the brush. biggest problem I have up here is because I'm right next to the atlantic, the air is very damp and full of salt, and this makes the brake dust stick much worse than it does in a drier enviroment. Anyway, off topic now!!


read your post right first time thanks


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

try MARTIN COX professional car care . for a MEGS brush. you can buy them from BOYES shops for 3.49 EACH.


----------



## Tinus (Jan 17, 2009)

adam87 said:


> The two piece vikan brush is much better
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Alloy_Wheel_Cleaning_Brush_Kit_1.html


according to a brochure of Vikan, this brush is made to clean pipes from the inside out...not for carrims... ahwell, if it suits the job :thumb:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

alanstead said:


> Hey Chris_R, what would you recommend instead. I do agree the EZ is a bit flimsy, but used with a decent wheel cleaner, and the fact I clean my wheels constantly, I havent had issues with having to scrub at the wheel to get the grub off! But am still interested in what your using.


I have used it with both Bilberry and with BH Surfex with equally useless results unfortunately. 
It's just not good enough for stubborn dirt removal, it takes less time and effort to actually just remove the wheels and clean them to be honest.


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

In the past I have bought cheap wheel brushes that just bend and flex under any pressure when scrubbing stuborn areas - yes I understand that if your wheels are sealed and such like they won't need to be scrubbed, but I think we've all come across some wheels in our time that have some serious grime on them and need a bit of elbow grease [and strong product] so what I'm basically saying and looking for is a brush that's like an EZ brush which gets between fine spokes, long enough to reach the back of wheels, but doesn't bend and flex about and potentially break because of this - does the vikan manage to do this?


----------

